# Oil @ Calypzo (Warning: 18+ years only)



## Zeckson (Feb 10, 2009)

*Warning:*

The following images contain nudity. Minors below 18 years of age are not advised to view the images without parental consent. These images are not to promote nudity in public but to serve as showcasing the art of photography.

If you are offended by such images or these images are deem against the law of your community, please close the window immediately.

By continuing, you hereby agree that you are not offended by such images and you verify that you are above 18 years of age.

*Warning:*​


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 10, 2009)

Here are the image sets:


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for viewing my images.


----------



## jlykins (Feb 10, 2009)

um, well I didn't see any "nudity" slightly maybe needed a NSFW but not terrible enough for the first post. Anyway really nice shots. Something funny about her mouth in the first two that bothered me. Could have maybe used a little more light, expecially in the last one. The shadow on the wall catches my eye. Overall nicely exposed though. Sharp... I like em.


----------



## Zeckson (Feb 10, 2009)

jlykins said:


> um, well I didn't see any "nudity" slightly maybe needed a NSFW but not terrible enough for the first post. Anyway really nice shots. Something funny about her mouth in the first two that bothered me. Could have maybe used a little more light, expecially in the last one. The shadow on the wall catches my eye. Overall nicely exposed though. Sharp... I like em.


 
Thanks. This was a challenging shoot. I had to find angles to make her look good. About the warning message, I put them up just in case some people... You know what I mean.


----------

